# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech Box III - update V0.1.2.2627

## mohamed73

*Martech Box III - update V0.1.2.2627*   *Latest Update:*  *-1TN CQ-JH18112 Matsu****a Honda 39100-S84-C210 
-2K55D KIA 66860E 
-3982-13-6541 Bosh ************** 7620 000 221 
-BB7170PO Alpine Honda 39541-SWA-E020-M1 
-C 46 0RI Matsu****a Honda 39100-S9A-A200 
-CD-KIA Continental 96160-1H050 
-Fiat GMBH Blaupunkt 7 642 372 316 BP2372 
-HSRNS (NX) Blaupunkt Ford 7 612 360 539 
-RNS 315 EU Technisat VW 5P0 035 191 E*  
How to update Box III? Run martech_ams3.exe or download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and functions in demo version: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check our Youtobe channel for videos: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards  *Martech Team*   *Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!!* *
Buy Start Pack with following activations:*
- RCD, RCD PRO, RNS 510 / RNS 810, TMS 470
and get OMAP 5948 completely free.
The main feature of this activation is the ability to read the code and
repair total blocked RNS310 / LCN / Opel Touch & Connect 
The promotion lasts only until 22.12.2015.
Please do orders only via:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *For all current users there will be promotion 50% on activations.
Note: It will last only one day, exactly 23 December 2015 year.*  *Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!! Promotion !!!* 
[color=#1E90FF][b]Wholesale buyers interested in, please contact us at

----------

